# SIR - Sirius Resources



## System (15 August 2010)

Sirius Resources NL (SIR), formerly known as Croesus Mining NL (CRS), is a gold mining and exploration company with projects in Western Australia. The company's mining and exploration activities are focused on projects located in Central Norseman and Davyhurst, near Kalgoorlie.

http://www.siriusresources.com.au


----------



## BESBS Player (16 October 2010)

While I usually stick to playing the BESBS (Buy Early Sell Before Spudding) technique in the oil & gas sector, I occasionally take a punt on a miner that appears to have a few of the same BESBS/during testing factors. SIR is one that has appealed recently. Why? 
** Mark Creasy entity purchases 600 million SIR options - great to see support from major players in the company
* Announcement of Polar Bear drilling approval should be soon.
* If this goes as expected, drill targets within a few months.
* Creasy would not be getting so involved if he thought that SIR were going nowhere in a hurry.
* At 1.1c, the leverege shall be hug when drilling finally commences. These tiddlers can really run once drilling commences. Plenty of time but happy to get set at this price.*

In at 1.1c with a 9 month outlook. 

SIRIUS IDENTIFIES DRILL TARGETS ALONG STRIKE FROM
KNOWN VMS MINERALISATION AT YOUANMI
New EM conductors beneath copper‐zinc anomalies
Sirius Resources (ASX:SIR) is pleased to advise that it has identified new
volcanogenic massive sulphide (VMS) drill targets at Youanmi. Sirius has
a 70% interest in 597km² of ground surrounding Metals Australias
Manindi VMS zinc deposit and the new targets are situated immediately
along strike in both directions from the Manindi deposit (see Figure 1).
The targets comprise:
Two electromagnetic (EM) conductors beneath copper‐zinc‐lead
anomalies delineated in previous soil sampling and RAB drilling on
the prospective gabbro‐felsic contact along strike to the north west
of the Manindi VMS deposit.
Two EM conductors and gossans identified in an earlier survey
associated with the same prospective gabbro‐felsic contact along
strike to the south east of the Manindi VMS deposit.
EM is commonly used in exploration for VMS deposits as it is designed to
detect massive sulphide bodies at depth beneath the oxidised zone of
weathering. The EM survey to the north west of Manindi was designed
to detect any such massive sulphide zones beneath a 500 metre long
copper‐zinc‐lead anomaly originally identified in soil sampling (see Figure
2 and Sirius ASX announcement of 15th March 2010) and coincident
copper‐zinc anomalism subsequently confirmed in two reconnaissance
traverses of RAB drilling (see Figure 3 and Sirius ASX announcements of
8th June 2010).
The confirmation of EM conductors beneath these copper‐zinc anomalies
is considered very encouraging, especially as they also occur at the
prospective stratigraphic level and in close proximity to a known cluster
of VMS deposits.
EM is continuing to test extensions of the prospective stratigraphic
horizon to the north west of Manindi. Once this survey is complete, the
EM anomalies identified in previous data to the south east of Manindi
will be resurveyed to allow better delineation and modelling as a prelude
to drilling.
The EM survey will also be extended to cover a nickel‐copper soil
anomaly situated to the east of the VMS targets at the contact of the
adjacent Youanmi layered igneous complex, which Sirius is also exploring
for magmatic nickel‐copper sulphides


----------



## BESBS Player (20 October 2010)

More good news today on the ASX.
No significant action now but in months to come, when the drill bit finally turns, this one should move northward on trader speculation.

STRONG EM CONDUCTOR IDENTIFIED BENEATH NICKELCOPPER‐
COBALT ANOMALY AT YOUANMI
Located near prospective basal contact zone of intrusion
Sirius Resources (ASX:SIR) is pleased to advise that it has identified a
further EM conductor from its ongoing survey at Youanmi, where Sirius
has a 70% interest in 597km² of ground surrounding Metals Australia?s
Manindi VMS zinc deposit and covering the contact zone of the Youanmi
layered intrusion. The new EM conductor is located close to the
interpreted basal contact of the Youanmi layered intrusion, associated
with the strong coincident nickel‐copper‐cobalt soil anomaly described in
the ASX announcement of 12th October 2010 (see Figures 1 and 2). This
conductor is in a setting considered prospective for intrusion‐related
magmatic nickel‐copper sulphide deposits and is completely unexplored.
EM is commonly used in exploration for such deposits as it is designed to
detect massive sulphide bodies at depth beneath the oxidised zone of
weathering. The new EM conductor was identified at the easternmost
end of the southern line in the survey designed to test for repetitions of
the Manindi VMS deposit as well as to test the basal contact zone of the
intrusion (see previous ASX announcement of 12th October 2010).
The identification of three EM conductors in this area, each with strong
coincident geochemical anomalies in the appropriate geological setting,
is considered highly encouraging. Follow up EM is ongoing in order to
better constrain the location, depth and geometry of this conductor prior
to drilling.
Mark Bennett
Managing Director and CEO
Sirius Resources NL


----------



## BESBS Player (29 October 2010)

Nice to see SIR holding up (even saw a nibble at 1.3c) despite news on the consolidation.
Happy to let this one sit and come back in 12 months.


----------



## Joules MM1 (26 July 2012)

SIR
    $0.295

    $0.238 (417.54%)

nice

well done....

hello.....anyone ?


----------



## burglar (26 July 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> hello.....anyone ?




Major nickel-copper discovery defines new province 

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120726/pdf/427lsq2pl4flsb.pdf


----------



## Steve C (26 July 2012)

Just saw that, biggest percentage increase I have seen in my short time researching!

Can I ask a silly question, I can see that the volume is 22 million shares - how was there 22 million shares available to buy in the first place? Is there a way of telling how many shares a company has for sale at any point time?


----------



## pixel (26 July 2012)

Steve C said:


> Just saw that, biggest percentage increase I have seen in my short time researching!
> 
> Can I ask a silly question, I can see that the volume is 22 million shares - how was there 22 million shares available to buy in the first place? Is there a way of telling how many shares a company has for sale at any point time?



They're not sold by the company, but by traders/ investors who held them.
And on a day like this, there would be lots of long-time holders willing to take a profit; likewise lots of traders, who bought into the rise and sold at a few cents profit higher up. 
Added together, the volume can be quite substantial - and a significant portion may be churning, i.e. same person bought, sold, bought back again and sold. That's what traders do 




PS: You can find out how many shares are on issue for a particular company by reading their most recent Quarterly Report or look for the latest "Appendix 3B" at -
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/announcements.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=sir&timeframe=D&period=M3

(SIR has some 400M on issue)


----------



## Joules MM1 (26 July 2012)

pixel said:


> (SIR has some 400M on issue)




151 mill acc to company wrap.....did a cap raise since that june print occur?


----------



## Steve C (26 July 2012)

Now up 690%!!! Has anyone seen anything like this before? It almost seems a bit suss? There are positive announcements released similar to this one and there is mimimal share impact (certainly under 50%+)


----------



## Ves (26 July 2012)

I find it interesting that there was (at least to my, admittedly untrained eyes) no technical indicators prior to the break out.  Congratulations must be in order to this company if no "information leak" has occured prior to the ASX announcement today.


----------



## Steve C (26 July 2012)

Ves said:


> I find it interesting that there was (at least to my, admittedly untrained eyes) no technical indicators prior to the break out.  Congratulations must be in order to this company if no "information leak" has occured prior to the ASX announcement today.




Sorry if this sounds stupid, but how can a chart predict a positive announcement?


----------



## Ves (26 July 2012)

Steve C said:


> Sorry if this sounds stupid, but how can a chart predict a positive announcement?



I don't think "predict" is the right word.  Many technical analysts on this site believe that information is released before the market knows about it, and the chart will show this via price action and volume.


----------



## Boggo (26 July 2012)

Ves said:


> I don't think "predict" is the right word.  *Many technical analysts on this site believe that information is released* before the market knows about it, and the chart will show this via price action and volume.




[This is slightly off the topic of SIR but relevant to the current discussion.]

I don't believe that "information is released" but it is possible quite a lot of the time to 'sense' when something is happening.

In the example below (chart of CSE) there was abnormal activity on both the 16th and 17th April, followed closely on the 18th by a response from the company the the activitity _"may be related to speculation about Syrah's impending announcement" _

The rest you can read about from their reports from there onwards.

Yes, the charts can be a very sensitive barometer of what is coming, beware of the opposite too, recent examples were PEN and RED where they churn out announcements with predictable monotony in a futile effort to halt an inevitable decline.

(click to expand)


----------



## burglar (26 July 2012)

Steve C said:


> Now up 690%!!! Has anyone seen anything like this before? It almost seems a bit suss? There are positive announcements released similar to this one and there is mimimal share impact (certainly under 50%+)




Minotaur Resources went 1,000% in 1 day on announcing the discovery of Prominent Hill!

Nothing suss there!

Flinders Mining went pretty good too! 
Iron Ore discovery in the Pilbara.
4 billion shares changed hands that day!
And that is churning, because it's twice as many shares as the company had at that time!
See Chart ...


----------



## kid hustlr (27 July 2012)

I hope BESB held onto this.


----------



## Chasero (2 August 2012)

kid hustlr said:


> I hope BESB held onto this.




So... anyone holding? 

This share price is more crazy than MAD...

Anyone trade breakouts?


----------



## Buckfont (2 August 2012)

No, just picked it for the comp.


----------



## Steve C (2 August 2012)

Chasero said:


> So... anyone holding?
> 
> This share price is more crazy than MAD...
> 
> Anyone trade breakouts?




The crazy thing is after it went up 700% in one day and hit ~40c you would have thought it was all over and the next day it would hit resistance as the hype died down (my noob way of looking at in anyway), but even if you bought after the massive rise, you would have still made plenty! (currently trading at 70c)!


----------



## burglar (2 August 2012)

Steve C said:


> ... (my noob way of looking at in anyway), but even if you bought after the massive rise, you would have still made plenty! (currently trading at 70c)!




Q. How do you avoid big mistakes?
A. Experience!
Q. How do you get experience?
A. Make big mistakes!

Glad you did not say worth 70c, or even, valued at 70c

Not held since it was named Croesus (CRS)


----------



## Chasero (2 August 2012)

burglar said:


> Q. How do you avoid big mistakes?
> A. Experience!
> Q. How do you get experience?
> A. Make big mistakes!
> ...




I think diamond drilling results are meant to be released tomorrow or Monday.. or so the rumour mills/expected time plannings are saying.

There were lots of 500k trades today. That means the big boys are trading it??

It hit the 70c wall 3 times today.. then once that was through I saw a tonne more buying.


----------



## burglar (2 August 2012)

Has anyone here noted, that Matsa(MAT) is claiming the Nova find straddles their boundary?


I don't yet hold either SIR or MAT


----------



## Steve C (2 August 2012)

Chasero said:


> I think diamond drilling results are meant to be released tomorrow or Monday.. or so the rumour mills/expected time plannings are saying.
> 
> There were lots of 500k trades today. That means the big boys are trading it??
> 
> It hit the 70c wall 3 times today.. then once that was through I saw a tonne more buying.




Excuse my ignorance, but how did you find out there were 500k trades today? using what website/program?


----------



## AllAussie (3 August 2012)

burglar said:


> Has anyone here noted, that Matsa(MAT) is claiming the Nova find straddles their boundary?
> 
> 
> I don't yet hold either SIR or MAT




Yeah they got the market excited with that claim.  Think both of these ships have all but sailed


----------



## AllAussie (3 August 2012)

Steve C said:


> Just saw that, biggest percentage increase I have seen in my short time researching!
> 
> Can I ask a silly question, I can see that the volume is 22 million shares - how was there 22 million shares available to buy in the first place? Is there a way of telling how many shares a company has for sale at any point time?





^^^has no idea what is going on.  even manages to get the name wrong in the wall street quote hahaha


----------



## Steve C (3 August 2012)

AllAussie said:


> ^^^has no idea what is going on.  even manages to get the name wrong in the wall street quote hahaha




hahaha there are so many topics that I have a great deal of knowledge on that you have would NO idea about. Thanks for your hero comment grand master.   

The reason I am on this site is because I am a self professed beginner trying to learn - but thanks AllAussiebogan, class act.


----------



## pixel (13 August 2012)

Trading Halt announced this morning

they'll raise capital. Who would'a thunk ? :


----------



## Buckfont (13 August 2012)

pixel said:


> Trading Halt announced this morning
> 
> they'll raise capital. Who would'a thunk ? :




Unless it`s to do with the oppies. Or another great big whopping find !!.

Hope it doesn`t booger up the comp leader


----------



## AussieBoy (27 August 2012)

SIR up 2365% over the last month since it was 5.7c on July 20.  Another fairly big gain today of 28.9% to $1.405.  Do you guys think this stock can crack the $1.50 mark


----------



## Steve C (27 August 2012)

AussieBoy said:


> SIR up 2365% over the last month since it was 5.7c on July 20.  Another fairly big gain today of 28.9% to $1.405.  Do you guys think this stock can crack the $1.50 mark




What I am trying to understand as a beginner, is that 2365% rise warranted? Besides the obvious, being the discovery what has caused such a massive run, I would have assumed this would be a classic ride the wave and dump the stock and that it would drop down again?


----------



## burglar (28 August 2012)

Steve C said:


> What I am trying to understand as a beginner, is that 2365% rise warranted? Besides the obvious, being the discovery what has caused such a massive run, I would have assumed this would be a classic ride the wave and dump the stock and that it would drop down again?



http://financial-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/Bigger+fool+theory


> greater fool theory
> An investing theory that supports buying overvalued property in a hot market because a greater fool will come along and buy it from you at a profit.Like the game of musical chairs,the greater fool theory breaks down when one misjudges when the music will stop and there won't be enough fools (chairs) to go around.



Firstly no one knows the value of a junior explorer, ... Potential only?
Along comes this discovery and as you say, it significantly raises the value of the company!
Still noone knows the new value of the company.
At some point the SP overtakes the value ... so what ... the greater fool theory kicks in.
Later a second drillhole confirms that this is a sirius (sic) discovery.
Naturally it takes off again.

Below is chart of CDU that shows just how stoopid this can get.


----------



## burglar (31 August 2012)

More thick nickel sulphides 55 metres down dip at Nova 

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01328667


----------



## burglar (3 September 2012)

35 metre thick zone of nickel sulphide at Nova 

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01329607


----------



## Tendril (10 September 2012)

Another drill announcement just released a few minutes ago, presumably this is the information that caused the huge volume of trading on Friday.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120910/pdf/428lr6qw428m9d.pdf


----------



## Gringotts Bank (19 September 2012)

Bit of a sell off next few days?


----------



## burglar (2 October 2012)

Assays confirm significant nickel and copper at Nova 

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01338946


----------



## burglar (10 October 2012)

fourth diamond rig is scheduled to arrive on site shortly


----------



## link128 (11 October 2012)

I wonder what has caused recent sell off.. 

Kinda large for general market sentiment when there's been no bad news on SIR..


----------



## burglar (11 October 2012)

link128 said:


> I wonder what has caused recent sell off..
> 
> Kinda large for general market sentiment when there's been no bad news on SIR..




Big profits ... uncertainty ... fear of retracement!

who knows ...


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 November 2012)

Is this latest ann fully factored in at -20%?  Any opinions?


----------



## pixel (26 November 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Is this latest ann fully factored in at -20%?  Any opinions?




probably not; when a stock has been pushed that high on hype over a few good holes, the first hint of a break acts as a reminder that we're all mortal. In other words: "What goes up, must come down."
How far down? The next announcement about the next hole(s) will tell whether it's back down to $1 or up again to $3. The potential exists for a head and shoulders: LS=1/10, H=7/11, RS=23/11


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2013)

I've only recently realised that I accidentally own some of this from the Croesus handout. Not much, but now I have some interest. 

Anyone else still in it?


----------



## breaker (3 January 2013)

kennas said:


> I've only recently realised that I accidentally own some of this from the Croesus handout. Not much, but now I have some interest.
> 
> Anyone else still in it?




Me, looks like a breakout from a downward trend,bit of volume to


----------



## Trembling Hand (3 January 2013)

breaker said:


> Me, looks like a breakout from a downward trend,bit of volume to






How is this a break out?


----------



## breaker (3 January 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> How is this a break out?
> View attachment 50231





Breakout from downward trend


----------



## Sean K (4 January 2013)

breaker said:


> Breakout from downward trend



I'm not sure if that top 'trend line' is strong enough for it to actually be a trend line breaker. If there was another top along that line somewhere if might be closer.

I've started looking at the potential of this deposit and I'm struggling to see where the 500m MC is justified. While it may be of similar make up to some of the top Canadian deposits, the size of it is yet to be established. What if there's not much more to it? Still seems highly speculative to me withough some further significant hits extending the length, width and depth. The most recent holes to the north may do this to some extent. Maybe I'm just not a believer yet. A lot in the market are though I guess. What an incredible return for those on from 5c with a decent parcel.


----------



## breaker (4 January 2013)

kennas said:


> I'm not sure if that top 'trend line' is strong enough for it to actually be a trend line breaker. If there was another top along that line somewhere if might be closer.
> 
> I've started looking at the potential of this deposit and I'm struggling to see where the 500m MC is justified. While it may be of similar make up to some of the top Canadian deposits, the size of it is yet to be established. What if there's not much more to it? Still seems highly speculative to me withough some further significant hits extending the length, width and depth. The most recent holes to the north may do this to some extent. Maybe I'm just not a believer yet. A lot in the market are though I guess. What an incredible return for those on from 5c with a decent parcel.




Thank you kennas for your informed critique.


----------



## basilio (1 March 2013)

*Bang *

Another huge jump in SIR shares on the back of excellent drill results in a new patch of their Bollinger discovery. 

Looks serious.

http://newsstore.fairfax.com.au/app...theage.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?code=sir&f=pdf


----------



## oldblue (1 March 2013)

I presume that those bidding SIR up to these prices take account of the fact that it's nickel we're talking about here; that established Ni miners such as MCR and PAN are losing money at today's Ni prices - and have been for some time; that SIR's M/Cap is about five times that of those companies?


----------



## basilio (1 March 2013)

> I presume that those bidding SIR up to these prices take account of the fact that it's nickel we're talking about here; that established Ni miners such as MCR and PAN are losing money at today's Ni prices - and have been for some time; that SIR's M/Cap is about five times that of those companies?




Crazy stuff isn't it ?  The market is littered with companies showing excellent drilling results and all they get is a sniff, a little hit and a quick exit.

Somehow SIR has managed to create enough interest to see a big jump and the SP  has stayed relatively intact.

And I jumped on the dogs...


----------



## kid hustlr (6 March 2013)

whoa at this stock!

EDIT: Where's the duck with his thoughts??!!


----------



## kid hustlr (6 March 2013)

kid hustlr said:


> whoa at this stock!
> 
> EDIT: Where's the duck with his thoughts??!!




I never know what to make of the volume on these things. It looks like when the volume drops away the stock retraces so then the question becomes when has the retracement ended and then hope we catch the next train.


----------



## noirua (13 March 2013)

Strange, very few posts here on Sirius, more in fact on several threads on overseas websites. Anyway, many are now looking for $10.00 when the stock has not yet met $5.00.

The new Bollinger find looks to be as big as Nova, the company have said, and they have not yet found the eye.

Needs to reach $54 a share to beat Posiedon NL in 1969/70 -- could be done, imho.


----------



## pixel (13 March 2013)

noirua said:


> Strange, very few posts here on Sirius, more in fact on several threads on overseas websites. Anyway, many are now looking for $10.00 when the stock has not yet met $5.00.
> 
> The new Bollinger find looks to be as big as Nova, the company have said, and they have not yet found the eye.
> 
> Needs to reach $54 a share to beat Posiedon NL in 1969/70 -- could be done, imho.




... and to think, only 3 years ago we traded them between 1 and 3 cents by the 100k.
I quickly had some earlier CRS losses recouped - why didn't I keep about half a Mill? Even after the 20:1 consolidation, that would be 25k of today's SIR.
But I'm sure, many a punter will ask the same question. I wonder if our friend from https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20316&p=586236&viewfull=1#post586236 did...


----------



## notting (13 March 2013)

pixel said:


> consolidation, that would be 25k of today's SIR.
> But I'm sure, many a punter will ask the same question





I finally worked out what he was getting so upset about


----------



## burglar (18 March 2013)

noirua said:


> ... The new Bollinger find looks to be as big as Nova, the company have said, and they have not yet found the eye ...



Latest on Bollinger:"wide and high grade nickel hits in first Bollinger holes"


http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130318/pdf/42dqnrmb4gdp0t.pdf

Looks good to my untrained eye!


----------



## jess88 (21 March 2013)

*Sirius Resources*

For everyone who missed out on the Sirius resources when it was just a few cents.............. Please keep an eye on LKO (lakes oil resources).....might be heading the same way.


----------



## skyQuake (21 March 2013)

*Re: Sirius Resources*

Doubt it.

SIR's current incarnation has only been around for a few years.

LKO has been the same garbage for 20 years+

Not to mention LKO's 7 BILLION shares on issue compared to SIR's 220 mil


----------



## barrysam (1 April 2013)

Anyone think that the share price has got much more upside


----------



## burglar (1 April 2013)

barrysam said:


> Anyone think that the share price has got much more upside




There's plenty of upside but you shouldn't listen to me because we are on the internet.


And no-one will send you a telegram to tell you when the elevator reaches the top floor!


----------



## Accumulator (14 May 2013)

Have been watching this stock and looking for entry point...any thoughts on where it will go from here?


----------



## burglar (23 May 2013)

BOLLINGER UPDATE:

Read more:


----------



## Accumulator (24 May 2013)

burglar said:


> BOLLINGER UPDATE:
> 
> Read more:
> 
> View attachment 52348




Looks like it might slide lower...maybe i should wait?

Will it get down to $2?


----------



## burglar (24 May 2013)

Accumulator said:


> Looks like it might slide lower...maybe i should wait?
> 
> Will it get down to $2?




I don't know why you would value my opinion!
Foe what it's worth:  , 
I think they will slide in the short term
(with the imminent correction of the market), 
then rise on more good news.

Do some research while you wait!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (24 May 2013)

Worth a look at close.  >2.69 would be bullish imo.


----------



## Accumulator (25 May 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Worth a look at close.  >2.69 would be bullish imo.




The Bollinger Updates are more of the same and continuing to confirm the enormous potential. It has gone from a high of $5 down to $2.68, although it was bullish at close yesterday after 2 days of carnage on the ASX. I am wondering if that is short sellers at work or more good news. Volume fairly consistent.

If it remains bullish next week think i will buy in on a dip...I suspect some more big news is imminent, some have talked this up as a $10 share in the short term and a gold deposit find is not beyond the realms. i certainly don't want to miss the boat

see how we go...


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 May 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Worth a look at close.  >2.69 would be bullish imo.




Good little earner.  I don't think it's got much run in it though.


----------



## dogeatdog (22 August 2013)

Good day folks.
Having recently witnessed England retain the Ashes, I got chatting to an Aussie guy sitting next to me, who introduced me to SIR.
He has been a long term holder of the stock, and seems to think the company is a likely take over target.
I've since picked up some shares, and am currently up a humble 10%.
Having read this thread from page one, I'm keen to get any opinions from fellow share holders.


----------



## mattycat (22 August 2013)

They seem to be looking around the right spots. Good news abounds. Let's hope it flourishes 



dogeatdog said:


> Good day folks.
> Having recently witnessed England retain the Ashes, I got chatting to an Aussie guy sitting next to me, who introduced me to SIR.
> He has been a long term holder of the stock, and seems to think the company is a likely take over target.
> I've since picked up some shares, and am currently up a humble 10%.
> Having read this thread from page one, I'm keen to get any opinions from fellow share holders.


----------



## dogeatdog (23 August 2013)

A nice little 6% pop north. Nothing apparent to suggest why.
I sold at $2.95 hoping to buy back in the low 2.80s. Will it drop before heading toward $5???


----------



## McCoy Pauley (27 August 2013)

Regretfully, investing in these types of companies is not my cup of tea, as I'm not a speculator.  But I did not an interesting article in last week's Eureka Report about the prospects for nickel producers given the over-supply of the metal in the world presently.  If/when SIR ever turns into a producer, it will face some stiff headwinds.  The article is worth a read for those that are long SIR.


----------



## dogeatdog (28 August 2013)

McCoy Pauley said:


> Regretfully, investing in these types of companies is not my cup of tea, as I'm not a speculator.  But I did not an interesting article in last week's Eureka Report about the prospects for nickel producers given the over-supply of the metal in the world presently.  If/when SIR ever turns into a producer, it will face some stiff headwinds.  The article is worth a read for those that are long SIR.



Hey McCoy.
Any link to the article?
This ticker has offered great day trading opportunities in recent weeks.
(No longer a share holder)


----------



## McCoy Pauley (29 August 2013)

dogeatdog said:


> Hey McCoy.
> Any link to the article?
> This ticker has offered great day trading opportunities in recent weeks.
> (No longer a share holder)




It'll be on the Eureka Report website, but you'll need to be a subscriber to read it (either a trial or paid-up).


----------



## dogeatdog (3 September 2013)

McCoy Pauley said:


> It'll be on the Eureka Report website, but you'll need to be a subscriber to read it (either a trial or paid-up).




Okie dokie. Thank you


----------



## notting (16 May 2014)

Sometimes stupidity is a beautiful thing.
I mean like, you know, this thing hasn't even started building the bloody mine but it's running after the nickle spike like it just ramped up production.  
Gift.


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 May 2014)

notting said:


> Sometimes stupidity is a beautiful thing.
> I mean like, you know, this thing hasn't even started building the bloody mine but it's running after the nickle spike like it just ramped up production.
> Gift.



So much of life is based on opinion. Speculative opinion in this case.


----------



## System (25 September 2015)

On September 23rd, 2015, Sirius Resources Limited (SIR) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement by which Independence Group NL acquired all of the Company's issued capital.


----------

